# Does a cockatiel need a sun lamp?



## Snowbird (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi, I haven’t been on in awhile due to various reasons. I was wondering if it was necessary or not. I open my window and keep a light on for her as well. I close it at sundown and turn the light off before she goes to bed. Does she need a sun lamp as well or is she fine with what she has? Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Texas Tiel Fan (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm sure many people are going to disagree with me on this one but I asked the very same question a few years ago at a bird show. I talked with an older gent that had been breeding hundreds of cockatiels for MANY years and he told me all he ever used was regular household light bulbs over there cages. I guess he knew what he was talking about as a LARGE number of his birds were winning show birds so that's what I use now.


----------



## Snowbird (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you for your response! I know this question does seem like a matter of opinions depending on who you ask. I am also using just LED bulbs and natural sunlight via window. It sounds like the person you talked to knew what he was talking about based off of what you told me. I appreciate your advice and response to my question.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The full spectrum UV lamps aren't actually very effective for Vitamin D purposes. Ordinary light bulbs and sunlight shining through window glass don't help at all with Vitamin D production, but if your bird is eating a substantial amount of professionally formulated pellets they will get their Vitamin D that way.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*sun lamps*

Wow, that is interesting. I had always heard that a UV light was beneficial to a cockatiel's health. Sounds like that might not be true! I think it probably does help to regulate hours of daylight and darkness, to give him about 12 hours of daylight. It seems to work for Bennie; so far he hasn't gotten hormonal on me. His cage is by a window and he gets morning sunshine through the glass. Here in northeastern PA we don't get a lot of sunlight in the winter.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a big article on the whole UV lighting issue. It's a mess lol. I don't rely on these lamps for Vitamin D purposes, but they can be good for visual enrichment. http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/nutrition-lighting.html


----------



## AmyJas (Mar 27, 2019)

Thanks for the great info, Robert! That's interesting and is definitely causing me to rethink my decision to buy an avian lamp soon. 

However, your cockatiel isn't weaned to pellets yet, I would recommend purchasing a food or water Vitamin D3 supplement: https://ladygouldianfinch.com/product_soluvited.php

The glass in most household windows protects from UV exposure, so they generally are not an effective source of sunlight.


----------



## fkludwig (May 3, 2019)

I will get my first baby tiel in two weeks. I live in PA and the winters can be quite cold. I'm concerned about whether my home will be warm enough for him. I keep my heat set at around 68 to 70 but my home is older and can get colder fast. What do I do to assure safe conditions for my pet. Also, what about AC in the summer when it gets hot?


----------



## slide95 (Mar 14, 2019)

I really dont know, I think it would be dangerous! But if you dont get much light mabye it would be necessery.












Tutuapp 9apps Showbox


----------

